# 65 ignition socket t3 bulb socket



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

does anyone know were I could get the plastic connector that plugs into the back of the ignition switch?? one of the tabs broke on mine also I am looking for the correct t3 headlight sockets. anyone know who supplies these items- I have tried opgi,parts place ,ames etc


----------



## Jstreet (Mar 9, 2009)

Since all of the GM cars from the 60s used T3s, it should b pretty easy to source those from a salvage yard. I picked up 4 T3 headlights last week off a 65 Buick at $5 a light. Do you have any yards around that may have some older GM cars?


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

I wish I had junk yard around here that has some 60's cars but unfortunately I live in the high rust area of the northeast most salvage yards don't even have cars older than 1990


----------



## Jstreet (Mar 9, 2009)

I live in NC and there are a number of yards around that still have 60s cars. However, most of the cars have been picked clean. I'm sort of in the same boat as you with the smaller pieces I need for my front end. Maybe Mitch's guy could help us both out.


----------



## injn37 (Nov 16, 2008)

Crustysack,
Try M & H Electric Fabricators. Reproduction Wiring Harnesses for America's Muscle Cars
They make the complete harness for the GTO, and I am sure they can supply you all the connectors raw if you need them. I called them once,and they were real helpful!

rich


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

already contacted them- and although they offered to fix the harness they would not sell the connectors- so I am going to use my old ones and just secured the socket to the ignition with electrical tape


----------



## injn37 (Nov 16, 2008)

Interesting! :confused


----------



## Bobbyg (Jul 22, 2009)

crustysack said:


> already contacted them- and they offered to fix the harness


Your saying I could remove my harness, ship it to them, and they will return the same one back fixed?
confused:confused


----------



## palosfv3 (Oct 27, 2009)

There are several suppliers of connectors to the auto repair industry. Carquest and NAPA each have catalogues for connectors going back into the 60's not all is available but surprisingly there is quite a lot listed. They may take a day or so to order in but its an option. You may have to splice wires to make them work . Many times you can just depress the little lock tabs and slide you old wire into the new connector. 

Auveco is another supplier of automotive hardware and some wiring connectors lamp sockets and such. They have a web based catalogue @

Auto-Vehicle Parts Co.


Dorman also has internet listings @

https://www.dormanproducts.com/cgi-...ategory_list=1480&vfrom=&vtime=51842&item_no=

Check Hemming Motor News . There are many individual vendors that also sell these products.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

thanks for the info it looks like the 1st web site has the light socket ( for the headlight switch) and I wouldn't even have thought that Napa could get this stuff- I'll check there this weekend-thanks again
Bobbyg- heres the 2 emails they sent
1---Scott,

Thank you for your inquiry. If the harness is one of ours, we can repair it for a small fee plus the shipping to and from. Call us at 562-926-9552 x205 to make arrangements.

Best regards,

Darrin
Customer Service




2---I am not sure where just the connector socket can be bought, as the original tool was scrapped years ago and we sell it as part of a harness. If you are ready to upgrade to a new dash harness, it will include all new connectors in addition to upgraded crosslink wire. Call us at 562-926-9552 x205 for more information.



Best regards,

Darrin
Customer Service
[email protected]

M&H Electric Fabricators
13537 Alondra Blvd.
Santa Fe Springs, CA 90670
Phone: 562.926.9552 x205
Fax: 562.926.9572

I'm sure they have boxes and suppliers of the sockets but they're in the business of SELLING wire harnesses-


----------



## Bobbyg (Jul 22, 2009)

Thanks for the info.

I believe electrical tape is one of the best tools you can have.
Right next to duct tape.

:cheers


----------



## ride400 (Jun 16, 2009)

if you cant duck it forget it


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

If it's suppost to move and it doesn't, WD40, if it moves and it's not suppost to, duct tape.


----------

